# Indonesian/Malay: Berapa nomor telepon pertama yang Anda miliki



## radiobot

Do somebody can help me with it? I don't know where it comes from, maybe India or Indonesia, sorry for my ignorance.  Seems to be hindikalam but not sure.

Berapa nomor telepon pertama yang Anda miliki??


----------



## Hulalessar

I am fairly certain it is Malay, though whether Malysian or Indonesian I cannot say.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

As both languages are very close, I think this sentence can be said in  Malay and in Indonesian. There is a word _milik_ , but _miliki _is puzzling me . 
I am not sure how to understand it, maybe " What is the first phone number of Anda ? "


----------



## Mauricet

_Anda_ is a polite 'you', so the meaning is _What is your first phone number ?_ (Me)miliki is 'to own' something. Literally 'How-many (the) number telephone first that you have ?' That is Indonesian/Malay indeed.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Thanks for corrective this mistake ! I was misleaded by the capital letter.


----------



## henriyo

That is Indonesian, though it seems like translation from english.


----------



## Pierre Lucien

@Mauricet
Il y a une règle de grammaire qui explique que si "Anda memiliki nomor", "vous avez un numéro", "le numéro que vous avez" se dira : "nomor yang Anda miliki", littéralement "le numéro qui est-possédé-par-vous". De même, "le numéro que je possède" sera "nomor yang kumiliki", "que tu possèdes" : "yang kaumiliki", et qu'"il ou elle possède" : "yang dimilikinya"... Une des merveilles de la forme passive et de ses usages en malais/indonésien.

Salam hangat !


----------



## suiluibau

I guess it is indonesian..
Berapa *nomor* *telepon* pertama yang Anda miliki??
In malaysia-Malay,it should be written as ..Berapa *nombor telefon*..


----------



## wishbook

Its Indonesian...

Berapa nomor telepon pertama yang Anda miliki ?..
Sounds like a website registration question for me.

It means " What is your first phone number?".

to use capital letter for "Anda" is to show respect to the person.
"Anda" itself is a polite option of calling someone, rather than "Kamu" or "Loe",
but generally the meaning is same (you)


----------

